# My new Etsy Store



## edco76 (Dec 5, 2007)

I put some things on etsy last night. I don't know how it will go but I figured I would give it a shot. I need better photos. I'm not real happy with it and I am sur I will re-tweak and make changes. If you look at it in a week it will probably be completely differant lo.

www.washedawaysoap.etsy.com


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice Job!  Pics are good too!


----------



## edco76 (Dec 5, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Nice Job!  Pics are good too!



Thanks. I am camera challenged though :cry: They are too dark and when I use the flash it is too much. I sat a lamp really close and that helped a little. I think I may just need a better camera.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 5, 2007)

Good for you! I like the name!

Try taking the photos outside. Do you have any sort of software program to manipulate the brightness and color aftr the photos have been taken?


----------



## edco76 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Good for you! I like the name!
> 
> Try taking the photos outside. Do you have any sort of software program to manipulate the brightness and color aftr the photos have been taken?



Not that is any good. I have some sort of junk that came with my camera but when I tried that it just looked weird. Good idea on the outside idea though. I may give that a whirl.


----------



## edco76 (Dec 11, 2007)

I just added a banner to my etsy shop! No sales yet :cry:  But I have gotten some views. Guess I gotta start somewhere. I think I may get some friends or family to buy a bar just so I can get some feedback. Think that will help?


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Great job, I like it too!  :wink: 

And I see you already sold 2 items, so WTG for you!


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 24, 2007)

your soap looks awesome!!


----------



## pink-north (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!   I really like the banner. Where did you get it done? I think the site is very well done. I wish you all the best. I will pm you on some suggestions I have for your pics.


----------



## dpowell (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm finding out Etsy can be quite fun. Hope it's going good for you.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Feb 2, 2008)

Etsy has been a blast. I joined mid December! I love it in addition to my personal site.

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5476870


----------



## Lane (Feb 2, 2008)

I ....LOVE....ESTY!!!!

I buy too much tho... I still haven't been able to get my items up for sell...


----------



## hellocrafty (Feb 4, 2008)

I just hearted all the soapers on Etsy!

I just joined this forum this morning and I'm really excited to see so many familiar names! Here's wishing us all lots of sales!

Bonnie
"HelloCrafty"


----------

